# Spring found, need to know where it goes



## Snow (Nov 4, 2015)

Was messing around last night in the drive with my units and this am found this spring on the walkway. I have a Husky 12527 and 330. Does this belong to either? Appreciate any help!


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

My first thought was its the return spring for the chute deflector.


----------



## Snow (Nov 4, 2015)

Me too but it's in place on both of them. It was clean and had a light film of oil so thi8nking it's something that's not exposed.

Thanks for the thought though!


----------



## chrisoppie (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks like the drive pulley tensioner spring


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Do all the controls on both machines seem to work properly? I guess the next step would be to tip each of them up into the service position, remove the bottom plate and take a peek. For reference parts manuals are available in PDF format from the Husqvarna site. Other than that put it in a parts bin and wait and see.

Husqvarna Owner's Manuals & Parts Lookup


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Might be 532 17 88-28 BRAKE SPRING from the 330. Check the manual page 15, part 39. Ends look a bit different, but could be. 

Is anything not going BOING properly?
By the way, is the 10 bucks a reward for the right answer?


----------



## Snow (Nov 4, 2015)

skutflut said:


> Might be 532 17 88-28 BRAKE SPRING from the 330. Check the manual page 15, part 39. Ends look a bit different, but could be.
> 
> Is anything not going BOING properly?
> By the way, is the 10 bucks a reward for the right answer?


I agreed with you but took the thing down to the dealer today with both blowers in tow. They say it's not from either and to back it up we postulated that since all other springs etc are dirty and this one is clean it's from something else, possibly from my last brain implant. 

In any case, I'll tack it to the mail box in the front hall so I know where it is when something doesn't work right - beside the ten thousand dollars I was going to give you 
:signlol:


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Don't you worry. You will find out exactly where that spring goes, when there is 20 inches (50.8 cm in Canadian terms) of snow on the ground and below freezing. It's Murphys Law. Trust me.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Spring is over, now it's winter.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

guilateen02 said:


> Don't you worry. You will find out exactly where that spring goes, when there is 20 inches (50.8 cm in Canadian terms) of snow on the ground and below freezing. It's Murphys Law. Trust me.



You forgot to mention the wind chill, got to be wind chill to really make an unscheduled repair a miserable experience...


----------



## SND (Nov 5, 2015)

A neighbor has a husqvarna about 7-8yrs old, he found a spring like that in his driveway at the end of last winter, we're quite sure it came from the blower as it resembles other springs on it but never found where it goes either.


----------



## Snow (Nov 4, 2015)

SND said:


> A neighbor has a husqvarna about 7-8yrs old, he found a spring like that in his driveway at the end of last winter, we're quite sure it came from the blower as it resembles other springs on it but never found where it goes either.


Hmmm, that's good and bad news. I hope I don't find out using the 'guilateen02' method but rather have it remain a mystery for the rest of my life.:blush:


----------

